# PX4 .45ACP is out



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Got it two weeks ago.

Very nice, just like any Beretta product. Here it is with my SW1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Give us a range report and how the recoil and accuracy is compared to the 1911 next to it!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Coolness. How many rounds does the mag hold?


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats!! I have the .45 also! 
Once you shoot it you'll love it even more. Did yours come one 10rnd extended mag? If you did let me know if you can fit an 11th round in there. Did you also get night sights?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mike.45px4 said:


> Congrats!! I have the .45 also!
> Once you shoot it you'll love it even more. Did yours come one 10rnd extended mag? If you did let me know if you can fit an 11th round in there. Did you also get night sights?


This thread is 2.5 years old - so he may not write back. We never got a range report yet either...


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> This thread is 2.5 years old - so he may not write back. We never got a range report yet either...


Thats too bad... I really wanted to know about this mag thing with my px4. 
Thanks shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mike.45px4 said:


> Thats too bad... I really wanted to know about this mag thing with my px4.
> Thanks shipwreck


I just sent you a PM


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Curious if there will be a .45 Carbine Storm like there is in 9mm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> Curious if there will be a .45 Carbine Storm like there is in 9mm?


There has been one out for years. I believe it may have recently been discontinued.

The magazine limitation for a rifle is what made it suck, I think.


----------

